# Hand crocheted dishcloths for sale



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Hand crocheted dishcloths for sale. They measure approximately 10" x 10". Made from 100% USA cotton. $4.00 each plus $1 each for shipping. Several colors available or can make to order which would take a few days.

View attachment 18901


----------

